

Continuous introspection: Improving Django web app performance [DjangoCon] - brodie
http://reinout.vanrees.org/weblog/2012/06/05/healthy-webapps-through-introspection.html

======
brodie
Slides for the talk: <http://evzijst.bitbucket.org/djangocon.eu/>

